#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Тибетская Книга Мертвых   (The Tibetian Book of the Dead)

## Dimav

По адресу http://www.clas.ru/cgi-bin/resume.pl?ID=13139 совершенно случайно найдена, заказана и просмотренна 
Тибетская Книга Мертвых   (The Tibetian Book of the Dead) на VHS. (Пр-во Япония, Франция, Канада)

Впечатление следующее: К сожалению - отвратный перевод (впрочем, если перед просмотром фильма прочитать Тибетскую книгу мертвых - то ничего). Качество записи также не слишком высокое. Но, при всем этом, фильм очень добротный и, безусловно, полезный. 

Dimav

Тибетская Книга Мертвых (The Tibetian Book of the Dead)

----------


## Бертольд Шварц

У меня появилась  Тибетская Книга Мертвых (The Tibetian Book of the Dead). Качество - ниже среднего. Жителям Новосибирска запишу на болванку. 300 мегабайт в сеть выложить не в силах :Frown:  dnd@pisem.net, только в теме как-нибудь отличите себя от спама.

----------


## pnkv

А почему такой размер большой. Это что? Сканы?

А книга на английском?

----------


## throughtheuniverse

Это тот фильм, где две сюжетных параллели - одна про жизнь (и смерть) тибетцев, а вторая - про чтение Книги смертельно больным европейцам?
Если да, то рекомендую всем к просмотру, даже не увлеченным этим предметом. Очень наглядно все показано.

----------


## Dimav

Да, именно тот. Кстати я проверил свою ссылку - по ней все еще можно заказать, только уже две кассеты: "Ч 1. Путь жизни. Часть 2. Жизнь после смерти".  :Smilie:

----------


## throughtheuniverse

отличная ссылка, спасибо. может быть, закажу. но вообще было бы здорово найти этот фильм на дВД, или перегнать его с вхс... а то очень быстро умирают магнитные пленки.

----------


## Бертольд Шварц

dnd108 СОБАКА pisem.net извините, пришлось сменить ящик. Пишите ещё.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Тибетская Книга Мертвых Путь Жизни. Великое Освобождение.
Оригинальное название:The Tibetan Book of Dead A Way of Life. The Great Liberation
Год выхода: 1994
Жанр: Документальный
Режиссер: Хироки Мори, Юкари Хаяши
В ролях: Далай Лама, Леонард Кохен, Рам Дасс
Кол...во CD|Тип: 1
Кол...во партов: 4
Залито на: Rapidshare.com
Продолжительность: 01:30:59
Перевод: Профессиональный (двухголосый)
Файл: AVI
Формат: DivX
Качество:VHSRip
Видео: 434 Кбит/с, 380x278
Аудио:MPEG Audio Layer 3 48000Hz stereo 32Kbps
Размер:320 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/70518567...jort.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70523215...jort.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70528209...jort.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70530011...jort.part4.rar

----------


## Add

*Спасибо Большое* *efsegaser*у c _torrents.ru_
и *-ST1L-*у за Его *безграничную помощь* 
в получении и в подготовке релиза

----------------------------------------------------------

*Тибетская Книга Мертвых* (1994)
The Tibetan Book of the Dead 




> *К. Г.Юнг:*
> Я уверен, что все, кто прочитает эту книгу *с открытой душой* и кто позволит непредвзятому впечатлению взять свое, *пожнет богатый урожай*. Многие годы, с ее первой публикации, Бардо Тхедол была моим постоянным спутником, и *ей я обязан* не только плодотворными идеями и открытиями, но также и многими самыми основными своими откровениями.
> 
> Бардо Тхедол предлагает членораздельную *философию, обращенную к человеческим существам*, а не к богам или примитивным дикарям. Эта философия содержит в себе воплощение Буддийской психологии и в таком виде, надо признаться, остается непревзойденной в своем превосходстве. 
> ...
> *К. Г.Юнг, Тибетская "Книга мертвых"*
> *Психологический комментарий ...>>>*
> 
> 
> ...



 *Смерть реальна*... Она приходит без предупреждений и от нее нельзя Скрыться. Древний источник Духовных Сил и Практическое Руководство, Тибетская Книга Мертвых, до сих пор остается Важным Учением в Буддийской традиции Гималаев. Этот фильм из 2х частей исследует секретный текст и смело представляет через компьютерную графику послеЖизненное Существование в соответствии с Глубокой Мудростью Текста.

*Часть 1: Путь Жизни* рассказывает историю Тибетской Книги Мертвых и изучает ее традиционное использование в Северной Индии, стараясь применить ее в западном Хосписе. Охватывая 4х месячный период фильм содержит запись ритуалов и литургий для умирающего (на тот момент) Ладакхи Старшего. Сюда же включено интервью с Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой XIV, который делится своими взглядами на Значение и Важность данной Книги.

*Часть 2: Великое Освобождение* показывает Ламу и его молодого помощника, провожающих жителя Гималайской деревни в Загробную Жизнь, читая ему Тибетскую Книгу Мертвых. 49-дневное путешествие души к новому рождению рисуется в воображении через фотографии очень редко показываемых Буддийских ритуалов с переплетением анимационной графики.



 *Битрейт:* 1200kbps видео, аудио:
русский поток: 32kbps 22.05 kHz (AVR, Mono)
англ. поток: 96kbps 44.1 kHz (AVR, Stereo)
*Экран:* 720x404
*Кодек:* DivX 5
*Формат:* .avi
*Язык:* *2 дорожки*: русская и англ.
*Длительность:* 1ч 33мин (общая)
*Размер:* 905 Mb (общий) 

*Скачать с Яndex.Диск* (с докачкой) 
Тибетская Книга Мёртвых часть 1: Путь Жизни 47мин, 470 Mb
Тибетская Книга Мёртвых часть 2: Великое Освобождение 45мин, 435 Mb




*пережал*  :Big Grin: 

 *Битрейт:* 430kbps видео, 32kbps 22.05 kHz аудио (AVR, Mono)
*Экран:* 720x404
*Кодек:* Xvid
*Формат:* .avi
*Язык:* русский
*Длительность:* 1ч 33мин (общая)
*Размер:*  315Mb (общая)

*Скачать с Яndex.Диск* (с докачкой) 
Тибетская Книга Мёртвых часть 1: Путь Жизни 47мин, 162 Mb
Тибетская Книга Мёртвых часть 2: Великое Освобождение 45мин, 153 Mb




 *Книги* о практике медитации
*mp3Материалы*, стоящие рядом 


*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------

